# Sig Request (mousasi)



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I realized that their arent really any mousasi sigs,
so i figured Id jump on his nuts before theirs no more room to hold on, cause he is deffinatley gunna be HUGE.

heres the pics


















*Color*: Black and grey

Text: MMAWRESTLER on a Top corner
Text 2: Gegard "the dreamcatcher" Mousasi

Avi : yes but optional

Compensation: 5 G's, sig credit, mad reps + me love you long time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get you something in, man.

The second photo is of really bad quality, so is it ok if I use a different one, that way it doesn't look like crap?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I might be able to make you something. Bear in mind that this is the first sig request I have taken, so it may not be that good.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go. Sorry it took so long, been a bit busy.

Free, as usual.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's my sig.

Since this is my first sig request, I'll give it to you free.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol nice, man, we had the same sort of basic perception of render location and text location.

Good sig, buddy.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! 

Here's ya avy!


----------

